# One less reason to buy an Ouya...



## Velocity (Feb 7, 2013)

. They haven't even released the first Ouya yet and they're already telling us they intend to release a new iteration every year - and they conveniently forgot to mention if they intended to price each new version at the same $99.


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 7, 2013)

Don't even know what that shit is.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 7, 2013)

lol     Ouya.


----------



## Jaruka (Feb 7, 2013)

Doesn't stop people from buying iPhones and such, that's all it'll be. Most app-store games work on my older iPod just like they will on Ouya but as those games get more demanding they'll bring out new Ouyas.


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 7, 2013)

So...we can play the waiting game on Ouya like people do with iaccessories?  Hm, not sure how well off this will end up.


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 7, 2013)

Shit sounds fucking stupid..


----------



## Velocity (Feb 7, 2013)

Jaruka said:


> Doesn't stop people from buying iPhones and such, that's all it'll be.



I dunno... People have iPhones and such on contracts and they usually get free upgrades every eighteen months or two years. We're talking about a new Ouya coming out every year and nothing indicates that the price will remain $99.

The part that confuses me the most is how popular they expect the Ouya to be. I mean, there were 63,416 backers for the Ouya on Kickstarter... Surely that means most of the people who would have bought an Ouya actually funded its development? So how many sales can they actually be looking at?


----------



## dream (Feb 7, 2013)

Meh, wasn't planning on getting Ouya in the first place and this makes it ever more unlikely.


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 7, 2013)

Velocity said:


> . They haven't even released the first Ouya yet and they're already telling us they intend to release a new iteration every year - and they conveniently forgot to mention if they intended to price each new version at the same $99.



This was more or less expected in the original blue print. It's a microcomputer, naturally it will have constant updates.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 7, 2013)

You mean there was any reason at all?


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 7, 2013)

So -1 reason now?


----------



## Jaruka (Feb 7, 2013)

Velocity said:


> I dunno... People have iPhones and such on contracts and they usually get free upgrades every eighteen months or two years. We're talking about a new Ouya coming out every year and nothing indicates that the price will remain $99.
> 
> The part that confuses me the most is how popular they expect the Ouya to be. I mean, there were 63,416 backers for the Ouya on Kickstarter... Surely that means most of the people who would have bought an Ouya actually funded its development? So how many sales can they actually be looking at?


Even on contracts you often have to pay around $100 for the phone, (assuming you're paying around $40). 

It confuses me as well, I assume it'll sell okay but I don't expect it to break any records.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 7, 2013)

On contracts you're paying full-price (often more) for the phone, it's just spread over the full term of the contract (with stuff like iphones demanding funds upfront).


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 7, 2013)

Ok ok, let's say this is totally worth the price...what happens to the annual dumping of Ouldyas?


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 7, 2013)

They get sent to poor African children.


----------



## bigduo209 (Feb 7, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> lol Ouya.



Oh Yeah?






Wuya?


----------



## dream (Feb 7, 2013)

Agmaster said:


> Ok ok, let's say this is totally worth the price...what happens to the annual dumping of Ouldyas?



They go where all those unsold copies of that E.T. game went.


----------

